# Exotic birds



## scottmason (Apr 8, 2017)

Hi,

I have a very random question which I hope someone can answer.

1. What is the law regarding the keeping of exotic birds?
2. Can you free fly them for example for exercise or exhibition?
3. Can you operate a commercial business using and free flying exotic birds?

I appreciate this question is very specific but I'm struggling to find any information about this online.

Many thanks

Scott


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

scottmason said:


> I appreciate this question is very specific but I'm struggling to find any information about this online.


Did you search in English? I used google translate on 'banned animals' then searched with the Portuguese translation. Found these guys: The Portuguese Animal Rights League (LPDA) HOME page - Liga Portuguesa dos Direitos do Animal Try asking on their forum.


----------

